# Need Help How to seal fire box on old country Pecos



## 1ray (Sep 12, 2014)

I need some good ideas on how to seal up fire box need all ideas. 













Smoker Picks 002.JPG



__ 1ray
__ Sep 12, 2014


















Smoker Picks 003.JPG



__ 1ray
__ Sep 12, 2014


















Smoker Picks 006.JPG



__ 1ray
__ Sep 12, 2014


















Smoker Picks 005.JPG



__ 1ray
__ Sep 12, 2014


















Smoker Picks 004.JPG



__ 1ray
__ Sep 12, 2014


----------



## jburn244 (Sep 13, 2014)

For the side firebox door I wouldn't stress over that. The small amount of air you get through those gaps is unlikely to cause you major problems, plus if you are stick burning you should about always err on the side of more airflow and rather than choking off your fire. For the top lid you can use the nomen gasket I mentioned in your other thread. Flames have licked my gasket in the firebox and kind of crisped it in a few places but it still seems to work.


----------



## 1ray (Sep 14, 2014)

Smoker Picks 002.JPG



__ 1ray
__ Sep 14, 2014


----------



## jburn244 (Sep 14, 2014)

Umm...is that welded shut?


----------



## 1ray (Sep 14, 2014)

start on firebox mod what yall think













Smoker Picks 002.JPG



__ 1ray
__ Sep 14, 2014


















Smoker Picks 004.JPG



__ 1ray
__ Sep 14, 2014


















Smoker Picks 006.JPG



__ 1ray
__ Sep 14, 2014


















Smoker Picks 008.JPG



__ 1ray
__ Sep 14, 2014


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 14, 2014)

Good so far . Now call Old country and comment on the problems . Seems the only way to get the attention of a MFG. is complaints . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

More Q-view as you go . . .


----------



## 1ray (Sep 14, 2014)

No did not weld lid shut PC battery crashed before I could finish post


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## 1ray (Sep 14, 2014)

just some of my idea still need help what else could be done to seal box? will ask more ? when I start on CC


----------



## jburn244 (Sep 14, 2014)

I get it now, very cool!


----------



## 1ray (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks JB urn244 Sure would like some more  People to chime in and post commits want to get this thing right so how do I get more to look at post?


----------



## 1ray (Sep 14, 2014)

Started this from another post bought this for $ 200 used and want to see if I can get this thing into  good shape to be a good smoker a lot of work need to be done but having fun doing it


----------



## daveomak (Sep 20, 2014)

Ray, morning.....  Well, it looks like you have fixed the leaks on the top loading door and the air inlet butterfly damper.....   How does it work....  

Are you still having any trouble operating it...


----------



## 1ray (Sep 20, 2014)

Good morning Dave just had the time to fire it up last night and it is better I think it still needs a gasket. I got a wood burning stove gasket and am going to put it on today will let you know how it works out. I really like the weight the strap added to the lid.


----------

